# Where Is Modeler's Vault?



## Shorty (Dec 23, 2001)

Haven't seen them at CHILLER - Anyone?


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

As in the modeler's store? The modeler's vault I know of has disappeared off the web, online store just went..poof!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

its funny, according to the address on the Website, they're here in Hillsborough where I live. I went to check them out a while back but the Address is a strip mall that features a Shop Rite, Hallmark, Radio Shack, Starbucks, Pizza Joint ect, but no Hobbys.


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

I used to see Chuck from Modeler's Vault at Wondefest every year, but he's not been in attendance the last couple of years. MV was strictly mail order; their Hillsborough address was for a warehouse and/or office space only.


I'm not sure what happened to Chuck and MV, but if anyone knows, please post that info to the Board.

G.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I've been wondering about the Modeler's Vault website myself. I tried to access it about two months ago (I think) and it wasn't there. It's like it just disappeared from the Internet without any notice whatsoever.


----------

